# Other than exFAT, what other filesystem would you recommend for a external USB hdd?



## papelboyl1 (Jun 17, 2012)

The USB drive is accessed in various windows machines. FAT32 is out of the question as I have files that are larger than 4GB (mostly backups).

I just tried exFAT but it just kills the system. The PC just suddenly reboots once I start to do something as simple as copying a file to the USB drive.

Thanks.


----------



## Orum (Jun 17, 2012)

NTFS?

In all seriousness, there are very few options on Windows, and that's where you will be limited.  If you only need read-only support on the drive on FreeBSD, then NTFS is just fine.  I have not tried any of the methods to write to NTFS on FreeBSD within the last few years--I had a headache last time I tried to do it, and have never reattempted it.


----------



## throAU (Jun 25, 2012)

^ what he said.

Also, do you need to support anything other than Windows?  Many/most home entertainment systems (PS3, etc) won't read NTFS so you'd be limited to exFAT if you need to support those.


----------

